# Do you feel bad about smacking your horse?



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm wondering if anyone feels the same way I do.

I know, as horse people, we all know what happens when our horse is misbehaving BADLY on the ground. All the stern commands are doing nothing to get him to behave well. So, what do we do? Most of us give a good smack and a "knock it off." 

I know it's nowhere near abuse, and on a 1200 pound animal, it probably doesn't feel like much to them. But I just can't help but feel awful after a good smack. Am I alone? 

Take today, for example. My horse would NOT stop lowering his head to graze while we were trying to walk somewhere. Pulled him up by his halter multiple, multiple times. Nope. He wasn't having it. We did this over and over and over, for quite a while, and we just weren't getting anywhere. He was being disrespectful to me and deliberately disobeying me as the one in charge. Finally, as he lowered his head one last time, I gave him a good strong whack on his shoulder with my palm and a "knock it off." He behaved perfectly and didn't lower his head once for the rest of the walk. 

However, I couldn't help but feel horrible. I know they need some sense of wrong and right, but every time I smack, I just feel like a really, REALLY bad person. I just feel like my horse will associate me with negativity, even if I rarely hit him and only if I do it when he's being uncontrollably fresh. I know it didn't hurt him, but I just felt so awful and I couldn't help it. I hate hitting them, I really do, especially because he just wanted to graze - but sometimes it's what you need to establish good behavior and obedience. 

What are your thoughts on this? Do you ever smack your horse when you feel you need to? Do you refrain because you think it's wrong? If you do smack, do you feel bad about it? How do you think the horse feels about it? Do you think they learn to associate you with negativity, or do they just realize, "they're in charge and I'm not" ?


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't smack much because I don't think its that effective. Its human logic on a non human. In your case I wouldn't have, but after disrespecting me to first time I asked to stop grazing I would have swung my lead rope and yielded his hindquarters over a bit. If he tries to do it again and lunge him for a couple of circles. He would get the point that disobeying means effort.

If a horse were to do something like kick out at you etc I can understand the smacking. For 90% of other misdemenours, getting them to yield their feet makes more sense.

I don't think hitting helps much. Whether it be with children or animals. When they misbehave you have an opportunity to teach them. Hitting is very primitive, it may discourage something but it doesn't teach anything either. It doesn't help to develop more skills, more training.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't feel bad at all for smacking my horse. I rarely do it but if I do that means the horse really deserved it. I believe that one good smack for bad behaviour is much better than several little nagging gestures. If I do have to smack a horse I also say a sharp word "quit' and they soon learn that when I say that word, they should pay attention.
In the horse world if a horse behaves badly he will be corrected by a more dominant horse and that correction is more severe by far than anything I will do and they certainly can understand that correction.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Don't feel bad about it. You used as much force as you needed to get your point across. He forgot about it 3 seconds later and moved on. You will notice next time, he will respond to less force the next time this same thing happens. At some point, all you'll need is to give him the evil eye or a short "hey" sound to get his attention back on you.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

As others have mentioned, if a more dominant horse signals "Do this and do it NOW" and the other horse disobeys or ignores them, they would punish that other horse far more severely and painfully than a human can do with a mere open-palmed slap. They routinely beat the living snot out of one another and then become best buddies who scream and holler their heads off when they get separated the next moment. 

I think the main problem that many horse people have is that they accept bad behavior too much and without much of a correction, so it happens again and again - this then causes you to have to escalate your response each time, and the horse keeps pushing to see what you'll allow. One or two strong corrections might prevent you having to keep nagging the horse over, and over, and over. It's especially important for bad or dangerous behaviors like mouthing or pushing into your space. One thing I notice about many big-name trainers who are successful right off the bat is that they allow no room for misinterpretation with the horse - the message is strong, loud, and clear. No million half-hearted corrections with increasing anger and frustration that leave the horse room to keep pushing.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Nope. I ask nicely once. Ignore me and they get their butts spanked. Our draft horse tried to push past me into the barn the other day, and I cracked a broom handle across his shoulder. 

Horses beat each other up all the time, and they don't associate each other with negativity. They feel secure under firm leadership, so if anything, they'll want to be around you _more_ if they know you're confident and in control. Giving them clear boundaries and swift correction is a big part of that.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

It depends on the situation. If he/she has been annoying me and i give a tap and they are still doing whatever it is, and i smack again but this time out of temper, then yeah i do. If they don't respond to the first correction, then they have an issue (fear, anxiety, pain etc) and should not be corrected. But we are only human and we loose our temper sometimes. 

But there are situations like today, a pony was yanking the reins out of one of the kids and i stood beside him and when he did it his mouth met a hand under it. He tried again, and again met a hand. i was not hitting him, he was pulling down onto my hand and i kept my hand firm and there, and that gave him enough incentive not to do it a third time. No hitting involved, but still using a hand?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I smack mine when he needs it. Sometimes he likes to graze when on a ride and gets his head pulled up and if he does it again or a third time, I smack his shoulder. I don't feel bad, he deserved it. 

Only if I lose my temper and get mad at him do I feel sorry. 

But really...a smack vs. a kick/bite he'd get from a horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

nope. If my horse does something bad enough to get a smack, he deserved it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Disagree that it is "human thinking". No horses don't "smack" they'll just leave a scar... maybe that is the human thinking?

Honestly-no. If I'm going to smack them it's because they deserve it and honestly at that point I'm usually pretty annoyed.

Emotion has no place in training so don't dwell on things nor feel guilty- he will know. Just do what you need to do and move on. (And even if I'm "annoyed" I control it and do not let it dictate my logic)


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

I feel bad if I discipline my horse and then find out that the horse had a really good reason for fidgeting or if I find out I could have done something to prevent the misbehavior but wasn't being focused enough on the horse to anticipate or correct it.

I prefer not to smack, but have been known to, especially if a horse is coming on top of me. I will growl at the horse first or kiss to it to get its attention, first, and using body language to "move" the horse works well, too, if the horse has been trained to respond to my body language. If not, well, it's a lesson on the way to understanding.
*************************************************************
I don't know how you were leading your horse, but I have two horses (one is a stinker of a pony) who are notorious for pulling down to grab a bite, and they are my two best horses for kids . . . so when the kids lead them, I always tell them to hold the lead about 18" from the horse's head and keep the hand with the lead rope waist-high with a bent and locked elbow. That way, when the horse pulls down, and takes the slack out of the lead, the horse bumps himself and never makes it to the grass. Also, I've noticed that when the kids lead, they either aren't paying attention to their horses or they are looking at their horse's face, and when the nose starts to go down, they follow the horse's movement with their hand and stop walking which, of course, signals to the horse that it's okay to have a snack.

See if you can't anticipate the horse's nose going down and keep the horse's attention on you, and if you notice the horse _asking_ for grass, right then and there, get him to circle or halt and go back or whatever . . . and then just walk on as if the exercise was something you do everyday. Also, see if keeping your leading arm in an "L" shape with your elbow locked doesn't help. Give your verbal 'move' cue and keep walking whenever you see your horse's nose start to drop down or feel him slow down.

Horses forgive really easily, and I don't think your smack is going to harm your horse mentally or physically . . . but I know that sometimes I smack because I don't have another plan in mind to fix the naughty behavior.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I never feel bad. If I'm going to smack my horse it's well deserved. Could be for nipping, could be for unauthorized grazing or for pushing past me. 

That said, it rarely, rarely, happens. My horse knows better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . Yes I have smacked my horse and yes I do feel sorry after it . And yes after it I say sorry to him sounds silly I know but I do . When I got my horse long long time a go he would not do any thing for me the main things walk , trot ,canter even all thou I would have wanted him to at the time . If some one else went on him he did it all the works . I use to sit on him and say nicely walk on smack him and say sorry while I was doing it . I use to be even told to sell him . BUT I still have him and he does what I want now and ok some times not . Sorry about going off add a bit . From Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

You may not like giving your horse a smack but you shouldn't feel guilty when it's appropriate. I did notice something about your example of him wanting to graze. I might have them same problem with the horses I care for except that I expect certain ones to try it and check them before their head even goes down. I find it much easier to correct their thought rather than the action since once they get a mouth full of grass they will want another before you yank their head up. Their are days when either myself or my coworker have the time to let them graze. The signal for that is stop and give them a loose lead. They are not confused about when it's ok and when it's not even though it is usually under the same circumstance of going from the barn to dry lot.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I use corporal punishment if they need it and I've never had a one of them hold it against me. I'm more likely to use a poke with my elbow if they crowd me, a hard pinch on the nose for biting, and in your scenario it would have been a bump under their jaw with the toe of my boot.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I like that "corporal punishment"


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

If you need to smack 'em, make it count. I don't believe is nit-picking at them. Send a clear signal and move on.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dustbunny said:


> If you need to smack 'em, make it count. I don't believe is nit-picking at them. Send a clear signal and move on.


 Very true, but the clear signal does not have to be a more severe "smack". It has to include a more dominant change in you demeanor and a change in the tone of your voice. "And move on", absolutely, Once the horse gets the message and behaves, take the pressure right off and go on as if nothing happened


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

No because my smack has no anger behind it. It has "hey, that isn't cool" very detached mood behind it. 

If you're hitting your horse for the wrong reasons, you should feel bad and you don't deserve that horse.

A correction should be just that, nothing else behind it.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Nope, never felt bad for it. Have never done it without reason.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

To use your hand to tell a horse to give respect is nothing to be feeling guilty about. 

In your circumstances I would never have smacked him with my hand on his shoulder but would have asked hi to raise his head with a tug on the rope if he ignored or went to eat again I would have used the side of my foot firmly against the side of his muzzle when he was eating. 
He would know I meant business and no, I would not feel in the slightest bit guilty.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

No. I feel bad when my finger gets broken by one who needed a slap beforehand.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I have felt bad when I have gotten after a horse when it was really my mistake only to realize after, but in those situations I do genuinely feel they understand an apology.

Now usually mistakes are about stupid things, not sure of any examples where I would go so far as to smack one then realize I was wrong!

But something stupid like "why isn't the horse following me, come on!" "oh... I didn't untie them", that is my fault not theirs.


----------



## Bombproof (May 20, 2015)

I consider hitting a horse to be appropriate and effective to correct behavior problems that occurred right now. For example, nipping, nudging, or shoving. I find it less effective and therefore usually inappropriate for issues related to riding. For example not being willing to cross water or not wanting to take a jump with a rider. Those aren't behavior issues in the same sense as the former in that they're not part of a horse's natural repertoire. Beating a horse for not doing something that makes no sense to him isn't very effective. A sharp whack on the nose for nudging is something he understands.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't feel bad for smacking a horse when they need it, I feel worse for not smacking them. A proper correction to a horse is being a responsible horse owner, not correcting them is irresponsible, IMO.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't feel bad when it is appropriate my horse once walked right into me because he was focusing on his friends rather than me so I elbowed him in the shoulder it got his attention pretty quick. But I have felt bad for smacking when I had just gotten off an 8 hour night shift from 11pm-7am and I took my boy to the arena for a ride and he was being an absolute pain in my butt and I smacked him on the shoulder. Then I found out he was out in his lumbar area I felt really bad for losing my temper and also not realizing the signs he got loads of carrots and cuddles.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm like Gibbs on NCIS, I have rules. And one of those rules is that when I am mounting, dismounting, leading, holding or working with a horse, they do not put their head down to scrounge around on the ground. Saves on broken tack, reins. I feel that all I ask of a horse is a couple of hours of their time 3 to 4 times a week, the rest of the time is theirs to enjoy with their mates so they can comply with my request.
In fairness to the horse, you have to be consistant about not letting them put their head down to graze and once they understand this, things are much better. If I see my mare even thinking about it all I do is say a word and she stops.
In the begining with a new horse I will just put my foot out (this requires some timing) with my heel on the ground and toe up and the horse bumps into my foot, does it to themselves and after a couple of times they get the message.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Can i just say how i love the reasons behind the answers here. Everyone seems to understand that a horse in the wild will get corrected by something worse than a smack. On a UK site this thread would be a huge "omg im going to call the SPCA on you, you don't deserve a horse you clearly don't know anything about them"


----------

